# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Novaminsulfon - ratiopharm 500ml - Co to jest?

## Afgan

Witam, robię czystkę w domowej apteczce i znalazlem lek o nazwie podanej w temacie w postaci kropel.
W internecie szukalem informacji na temat leku ale jedyne co znalazlem to jakieś ogólniki o tym jaka licencja zezwala na dystrybucję itp.
Ktoś może mi wyjaśnić co to jest ? Szkoda mi wyrzucić ważny jeszcze przez ponad rok lek jeśli może się do czegoś przydać

----------


## parbleu

Przeciwzapalny, przeciwgorączkowy i przeciwbólowy o lekkim działaniu uspokajającym.

----------


## ena77

to to samo co pyralgina tylko że w kroplach
dawkowanie
dzieci
5-8kg 2-4 kropli 3x na dobę
 od 9-15kg  4-10 kropli 3xna dobę
16-23kg  6-16 kropli 3xna dobę
24-30kg 8-20 kropli 3xna dobę
31-45kg 10-24kropli 3xna dobę
46-53kg 16-36kropli 3xna dobę
dorośli powyżej 53 kg  20-40 kropli 3xna dobę
dawkowanie z ulotki informacyjnej

----------

